# My Pygmy is Pregnant... but how far along is she??



## Crilly23 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hoping for some insight as to how preggo my pygmy is! We purchased our buck on July 9, who promptly mounted her on arrival. I am assuming though she wasn't impregnated on the first shot as it was a hectic meeting and she appeared uncomfortable. Recently though I have noticed some very noticeable signs that she may be pregnant, and possibly far along! She has become fairly wide and her personality has become a bit standoffish. She normally is ready to sit right on your lap if you let her. She has also become entirely nonvocal(which is not her usual behavior) and is mellow. I felt underneath her belly and can feel definite movements from something hard right in front of her udder,as well as one to the right. Her udder is about the size of a large orange (which I was not aware of as I can't see it because of her height and thick fur). Her lady bits appear enlarged, and her hind end is becoming fairly thin. I haven't checked the ligaments yet, but will certainly do so tonight. I am wondering if anyone can agree she could kid between early December to Mid January? Any insight is appreciated! She has never been pregnant before this.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would say she is a month or less from kidding, but with these things you can never tell for certain. When was she with a buck? Is she still?


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I've noticed that my first fresheners generally start developing their udder about 2 months before kidding, while the mature does don't start developing theirs until 1 month to 2 weeks before kidding.


----------



## Crilly23 (Nov 28, 2016)

They have been together since July 9, and she has been with him the entire time. He has tried to mount her many times between now and day 1 (including day 1), however, he also has repeatedly tried to mount our male dog. So, I am not sure that can be accounted for anything. I can certainly feel small bumps sticking out from her right side, as well as directly in front of her udders. They move around.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely pregnant. It would be best to separate them now. Are these your only two goats? It's best for goats to never be alone, but the buck can not be in with the does from late pregnancy to the time you want to breed her again.


----------



## Crilly23 (Nov 28, 2016)

Is this for concern of him hurting the newborn if she kids when I'm not around? Also, I checked and was still able to feel her ligaments by the tail tonight.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

From what I've read Bucks can cause a miscarriage by trying to breed them towards the end of the pregnancy and he would rebreed her way too soon, they generally start cycling again within a month of kidding.

I had a wether with a doe and he kept trying to mount her, scared me to death toward the end of her pregnancy, she had some bloody discharge from his constant affections.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That July 9th date is the start. You have be prepared for an early December kidding. With leaving them together, there is no way to tell you how close.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Crilly23 said:


> Is this for concern of him hurting the newborn if she kids when I'm not around? Also, I checked and was still able to feel her ligaments by the tail tonight.


She would be bred back too soon after kidding. Her doelings would be bred way too soon. There is a potential of miscarriage from the stress of a buck chasing her around. And you never know how a buck is going to behave towards the kids.


----------



## Crilly23 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ah okay. Yeah, I definitely plan on separating them shortly, and definitely keep them seperate when she shows sign of kidding soon and once the baby is born. At this point, he is has not been aggressive or rough with her for a few weeks. He seems to have calmed down. I worried that separating them too early will cause her stress as well. I only have two.. I will definitely separate them though. thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It would be a good idea to get a companion wether for him at least while he can't be with her. You could also get him a buck apron (there is a lady on here that makes them by hand), but that doesn't eliminate the stress factor, or how he conducts himself around the kids.


----------

